# فيديو تجربة لماكينتي الاولي ( تكلفة اقل من 500 جنية ) .



## alaa22188 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

هذة اول ماكينة اقوم بتصميمها بفضل الله وهي لم تتكلف الكثير من المال لبساطة التصميم وكذلك الدريفرت صناعة منزلية 
فيديو الماكينة في الرابط التالي
homemade cnc first test - YouTube


----------



## Hicham Wolf (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عمل جميل أخي الكريم 
انا في الطريق إن شاء الله


----------



## alaa22188 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## alaa22188 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فيديو لحفر قطعة ايوما خشبية علي الماكينة
homemade cnc wood carving - YouTube


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك الله ينور


----------



## alaa22188 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بنورك ان شاء الله يا اخ بلال


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

عمل جيد وفقك الله


----------



## asmk8 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك الله ينور


----------



## worrior boy (20 ديسمبر 2012)

انا ميكانيكي وارجو منكم المساعدة فى اختيار driver او صنعة
ومشكورا علي هذه الاعمال الرائعة


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة جدا . إزاي أعمل واحدة ؟


----------



## alaa22188 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة للدرايفر يمكنك الذهاب ل pminmo.com واختار الدرايفر المناسب لك وتاكد من توفر قطعة في بلدك مع العلم ان صناعة الدرايفر امر متعب ان لم تكن متخصص بالالكترونيات مثلما حدث معي لكن مفيد ويعطيك معلومات كثيرة


----------



## charcazar (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله...عمل رائع..
الله يوفقك..


----------



## alaa22188 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة لقطعة ايوما صنعت علي الماكينة 36 سم * 7.5سم في ارتفاع 8 مم صنعت علي مرحلة واحدة


----------



## islamCe (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله عليك 
ربنا يحرسك


----------

